# Amana Hospital AD



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi expats,

Does anyone know if the Amana hospital in AD are still recruiting for nurses?

I am wanting to work there, I'm an ICU nurse.

Thanks,
Vicki x


----------

